# Can coffee and tea actually worsen constipation ?



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay, I do hear cases where coffee actually causes BMs sometimes. But, in my case, it does not. It messes my stomach up, makes me acidic and makes me *urinate A LOT*. So, I have not had coffee for the past 6 years. Recently, I started having tea, just after a light, bland, non-oily breakfast. I did this almost everyday for the past two weeks or so. Sometimes, I would have once it in the evening also (between 4-5 pm). I started urinating a lot more and drinking a lot more water. Also, I noticed that towards the end of these two weeks, I noticed that my stomach burned a little. Constipation has increased a bit these days.

I wonder if this increase in constipation has something to do with the diuretic effect of tea and coffee. BTW, I need tea to stay alert at work, because often, I don't get enough hours of sleep or its not refreshing.

Sucks...catch22 situation.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried making sure you drink as much water as usual when you drink tea? Or maybe even a bit more water when you drink tea?

Or do you normally drink less water when you drink other beverages?


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> Have you tried making sure you drink as much water as usual when you drink tea? Or maybe even a bit more water when you drink tea?
> 
> Or do you normally drink less water when you drink other beverages?


Have you tried making sure you drink as much water as usual when you drink tea? Or maybe even a bit more water when you drink tea?

Yes to both.

Or do you normally drink less water when you drink other beverages?

No. I drink a lot of water compared to those around me, even when I don't have tea.

I was wondering if tea can make the urinary system hurt bad. It happened to me three days ago. There was pain and burning and then the pain and burning decreased.

So, I stopped tea completely for two days. Yet, I was drinking a lot of water and peeing a lot (once every 45 mins???), especially in the morning. It decreases just a little

bit after lunch (12-1pm) and much more by evening.

I am puzzled by this. Will find out if this is not a infection of the urinary system itself. But, I sure need that tea to stay awake. Thats what I hate about going to work...forcing

yourself to screw your health, for a decent amount of money.


----------



## Bpd1962 (Aug 6, 2013)

To answer your original question.....YES! 
I really agree. My Dr told me when you drink 8oz of water, you will pee the same. But when you drink caffeine 8oz, you will pee 12oz. So caffeine is dehydrating and will leave your body less fluid for bowels to use. Using that formula, have your tea once a day but then compensate with twice as much ADDED water. You will not get water toxic as some say unless you are drowning out you electrolytes, which you can balance with a good diet and Gatorade or such.


----------

